# Unknown language: cenzcemhtn zhtnle



## anf8701

I believe this is Czech, but i can't find what it is...? its written on a sword. Maybe its a name?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cenzontle

Sorry, I can't help.  At first I thought it was a garbling of my name, which is Nahuatl filtered through Spanish.


----------



## CapnPrep

Here is an earlier thread about apparent gibberish in Latin script on a sword:
Unknown language: Rtuf gxc fakyxcn


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

Do you have more context or background, please?
atcheque, moderátor


----------



## anf8701

atcheque said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> Do you have more context or background, please?
> atcheque, moderátor



My father bought a sword in thailand. it looks really old, the wording is a bit faded it looks like an antique. on the blade it says that writing. no idea what it is, a name or maybe something to make it look legit. not sure, any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## anf8701

Hi All,

I posted this earlier in another forum ( ...), was told to post it in Other languages, I'm not sure exactly what language this is, whether its a name etc. here is some pics of what it is attached to. My father bought it as it looked very old, its attached to a sword. Pics below:


 

Any information would be very appreciated


----------

